# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  identification des voiture par rconnaissance de matricule

## kamelcompte

Bonjour tout le monde

ma question c'est comment je procde pour identifier une voiture  partir de l'aquisition d'une image dans laquelle figure l'immatriculation. Donc 
comment je peux isoler la plaque d'immatriculation dand l'image ?
Ensuite comment je peux reconnatre l'immatriculation automatiquement
et merci d'avance

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

la question a dj t traite plusieurs fois dans le forum.
Fais donc une recherche sur :
 - dtection de voitures.
 - dtection de plaque d'immatriculation.
 - segmenter les plaques d'immatriculations.
 - Optical Characters Recognition (OCR).
 - etc.
 ::recherch::

----------

